# Riley's Story



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Riley was born April 2006. It took me a few days to give him a barn name because I wanted it to match his personality. A lot of people thought I was crazy for waiting so long time but it had to be perfect! He was injury prone from the beginning. He cast himself in a stall, he ripped his eyelid inside out and had stitches before he turned a year. He even fractured his pelvis early on. No one knows how he does the things he does!

I took him to his first show at 17 months. It was the state fair and I remember just about having a nervous breakdown when we got there. To the left of the ring was a demolition derby and to the right was the Tundra truck challenge. The stalls were up against a fence across the street. I just wanted to turn around and go back home! I was glad I didn't. He won Grand Champion in halter that weekend.

As a two year old he earned a third place ribbon in a walk jog class out of twenty three exhibitors. We were off to a great start! He got stuck in a tree that year too. Riley has some special qualities!

He won the end of year division for junior horse as a three year old at a local level show and as a four year old he won points in a couple divisions at AQHA shows.

Our up streak slowed after that. We had a bout of cellulitis and then we had some back pain, abscess after abscess after abscess and so on and so forth... This year is hopefully going to be our come back year....

So let's let our saga begin!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We got new shoes on Saturday. Hot shoes for the first time ever with a bar. Today was our first time riding in months. He rode very sound at the walk and the trot but didn't want to canter. I started to force it but thought better of it because I want to move forward and because Riley is no outlaw, I know his refusal to canter had everything to do with not being ready and nothing to do with attitude. I did force three strides in each direction only because he did say no. After that I got off and did a little ground work and then turned him loose to graze. 

Hoping for more out of him tomorrow!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I climbed on him bareback to day for a quick walk trot ride. I didn't ask for the canter although he felt a hundred percent sound. I don't wan to rush anything. When I finished with him I climbed on my old horse and can you believe, that old blind beast reared! 29 years old and still full of himself!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well....

He felt a little off the last couple times I rode so I didn't ask to canter. Today I just lunged and he was 100%. He was also a major jerk. He always has been fairly nasty on the lunge line because I never had much knowledge of how to do it properly so he very quickly ended up in charge on the ground.

We've been working through these issues and today I think I walked away with a win. I'm not feeling overly excited though. He bucked and kicked towards me and then even reared once but I pushed him through it and in the end, I was in charge. He never did lick his lips though.

We did some showmanship as well..... I wish he was a little more willing to work on the lunge....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I rode hunter today (like hunter/jumper style) and had a great ride. Walk trot and canter one direction. He wasn't lame or even off to the right but he was a teensy bit short strided still so I didn't want to push the canter that direction. To the left it was beautiful. I had a blast. It was one of those... I love my horse days.....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well... I rode last night and things were seeming alot better. My son had some friends over and they were tromping around in the creek just behind my riding arena, back in the woods and making tons of noise. Riley looked and cocked an ear but never even got a little nervous or up, just rode around like a pro. He cantered beautifully on the left lead but when I asked for the right he felt short so I pulled him up after just a few strides. He went into it without any argument and was willing to maintain it, which means he's feeling a lot better... but not there yet.

I'm getting a little excited becuase I think with the next set of shoes, I may have a sound horse.

Also I talked to a trainer at the reining show over the weekend, he said that he has lesson horses I can use. Another place I had left a message wtih called me back as well. I may try to call them today but I won't be able to set anything up until after the governemt opens again. Can't go spending money right now...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He was really good today. I started off with a western jog but he was really tail swishy and unhappy so after about 15 minutes I gave up on it and went with a long and low English trot. Tail swishing stopped and he really moved forward. He got a little racy a couple times and I had to collect him up but he is definitely much happier in an English gait. I think we may have to give up western all together. I asked him to canter on the left lead and it was really pretty. He did get racy a few times but again, he collect with no argument.

When I asked for the right lead he got a little cranky but I asked for it anyway. I've figured out that when he gets nasty, if I stay gentle and talk in a cooey type voice, he usually settles right down. If I get mad or rough he gets tense so I cooed and asked for it again a couple times. I think it took three tries and then we got the canter. It wasn't great, kind of choppy and I think that's maybe some soreness still. He had zero limp this time so he's improving. I'll adjust the shoes in a couple weeks.

I'm excited about the improvement and I think his lameness issues have made me a better horseman because in the past, had he given me argument about the canter I would have stayed on him for two hours if that's what it took to perfect it, now I just ask for a good note. Once I have it, we finish and I've noticed the arguments are getting shorter because of it.

He's my boy....


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is so handsome. Its a shame he has lameness issues. He deserves to be in the show ring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

After 5 straight days of rain I finally got to tack up and ride. My ring was really wet so all I could do was walk/trot on half the ring (it's grass so it gets slick).

I think it was the best ride we have had in quite some time. He was rounded and gave to the bit and his ears would go forward and then one would flick back as he listened to my commands. I had to revert back to some pretty basic stuff like holding the reins in two hands and lifting them up until he gave and then I had to continue with them in that position so that he would only find reward if he set his head properly and I had to use a lot of leg and but because he likes to drag himself around on his front legs rather than using his butt.

Over all it was nice, he was rounded and in a nice frame and fairly consistent. I'm really happy today....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Today we had the best ride we've had in a very long time. I need to get his feet done again and I think this time I'm going to see if we can put a tiny wedge on the left front. He was SOUND today. We had a gorgeous trot, very rounded and nice. When we loped on the left lead it was really pretty and he was moving awesome. On the right lead he was a little choppy and short strided so we aren't there yet, need that adjustment on the shoe but he was SO good. Mellow and happy... It was a great ride....


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like things are going really well for you, right now! <3


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Today's ride was pretty ok. Horse was 100% sound. He was VERY energetic and felt quite explosive. He kept making that gurgling sound with his nostrils as he searched the woodline waiting for some type of monster to leap out at him. Or maybe he was hoping to use the gunshots that were coming from the distance as an excuse to enjoy a bucking spree. I'm not really sure but I could definitely tell he was in a naughty mood. 

He never once attempted anything though. He rolled up into a nice round position and picked up a beautiful jog. He maintained his speed through directional changes and even trotted sideways across the ring. We did 360's in both directions, backed beautifully, and side passed each direction. I did not canter today. Mostly because his muscles never did loosen up and I never got that sigh that says he's done w/ stupid. But also because I ran out of daylight.

I got off feeling really good about my ride though. He wanted to be bad, I could feel it but he never once attempted it. Nor did he ever say no....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Another happy happy ride today! We cantered both directions. The "bad" was was actually pretty good... It wasn't awesome. It still felt choppy but was much better. I pushed him out though and he moved out pretty quickly so I think we are on the right track!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It was too close to dark when I got home today but I needed my horsey kisses so I spent an hour down at the barn kissing and hugging and scratching and loving on Pistol and Riley... I didn't get enough... I love my boys!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm down to riding on weekends only because of the light. I had the farrier out today and told him how Riley had been doing. He pulled the steel shoes off and his feet were awesome. Not a chip on them. He trimmed him up and said that his feet have actually grown (width). That is such a good thing! He put another set of steel bars on him and this time he put a small wedge on the left. I don't usually ride after he comes but today I was desperate for horsey time so I did. I had every intention of taking it easy, but he was SOUND. We had a great ride! We jumped a couple deer at the edge of the ring and he just raised his head a little while he watched them bound away. No spook. We walk trot and cantered in both directions and it was wonderful. We even did some trot polls and he went through at the exact pace that he was riding around the arena and didn't chip one.

yeah....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Day two of perfect soundness!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I haven't talked about my Ri in a while! I didn't ride last week because I had my lesson and then the weather was bad. I pulled him out of the paddock today and he was off. I glanced down and didn't see a shoe so I walked the paddock but then I realized that he was wearing it...

I cleaned his feet and realized that he had a rock under his bar. Got that out and he was sound again. Had a great ride! Love my ri-meister. When I got off I loosened the saddle and was walking him to the barn. He stopped so I glanced at him and he looked at me like I was a dumb-butt... The saddle was under his belly! He waited patiently while I pulled it off and then continued into the barn.....

Spoiled pony...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Geez! So spoiled he expects the saddle to stay on top! You need to teach him a bit more respect for his " leader ".!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I haven't posted any updates lately... We've had so much snow and yuck stuff that I haven't been riding. When the farrier came I asked him to put a 1 degree wedge pad under his bar shoes. It's shaped like the bar shoes so the actual frog and sole are not covered by the pad. He has been 100% sound since we put them on. Grant it, it's only been 2 weeks but I rode him walk trot and canter. It was good, really good. He used his hind end for every thing but the right lead. Then he was a little rounded and kind of choppy-ish. He's always been a little lopsided in that direction, I think it has to do with the fractured pelvis. He rode sound though.

I'm so excited. I am still taking my reining lessons and kicking around the idea of buying a reiner but now I'm thinking there might be a show career for us after all!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so glad to hear you are experiencing improvement, and HOPE for a future. what a great way to start Spring.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I haven't really posted much lately. Baseball season sort of stole my summer. I live at the end of a dirt road, down a dirt driveway, surrounded by woods and corn so I often let my horses loose in my yard for hours at a time while I do chores. As long as I'm careful who go's out with who, I don't have issues. The girls could stay out all night and won't go anywhere but Blue and Riley can never be together. I forgot about 2 months ago.

I let Blue and Ri out together and they were really good. For about 4 hours. When I decided it was time to put them away... they were gone. I walked down the drive and across the field towards the corn field looking for them but couldn't see them anywhere so I ran back to the house to get the rhino. While I was grabbing my husband for reinforcements the phone rang. Across the corn field and on the other side of a barbed wire fence is a very fancy neighborhood.

They were calling because my horses had jumped the 4 foot gate and were racing around their gravel road. I was debating on taking the horse trailer to get them because it was about a 5 mile drive to get to them and I didn't have a key to the gate so I wasn't sure how to get the back to our side of the fence. They jumped the gate before the lady hung up the phone and by the time I got outside, they were in the barn.

Blue was sweat free and happy with himself. Riley was soaked in sweat and dead lame. Husband gave me a huge lecture over my stupidity and I just listened. What else could I do?

I soaked Riley but I couldn't even clean his hooves because he was so lame. Both front and the back. husband wanted me to call the vet but I was pretty sure nothing was broken so I told him, let's just give it a couple days. I soaked him in linament and bedded him down. I checked on him that night and the poor thing was laying in the stall and moaning. I did feel bad for him, but I kept thinking you moron. That's what you get for loosing your mind!

Two days later he was upgraded from dead lame to lame, and only in the front. By then I was pretty sure he didn't need a vet. By the end of week he was lame on the one foot that he's always lame on. I called my farrier (I had waited until I knew he could actually do him). I buted him and after an ugly battle, we had put him in heart bars. I had never tried them and I can't keep him in wedges, they come off in a week.

He's been in the heart bars for about five weeks (I have an appt. for Wed for new shoes). Yesterday he rode sound at the walk and jog which is all I've been doing bareback. BUT yesterday, I tacked him up. I rode him walk and jog... then I thought... What about a lope? He rode sound, walk, trot, lope, back, and side-pass! He was still sound today but I opted not to ride. I'll ride tomorrow. Mostly walk and jog and then we'll lope just a little. He may go sound after all (for home and trail)! How exciting is that?!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you silly goose. just when you think nothing can go wrong . . . . . 


heart bars made the difference, huh? do you know what his issue was? with the lameness? (can you tell I have not read every post on this journal?)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He was diagnosed with Navicular. I have to get some new x-rays to determine if it really is the problem and if it's degenerative or if it's the syndrome. I think it's farrier related because since I switched farriers (at the time of the diagnosis) His feet have grown a full size and are now working on a second size. He still has the smallest feet in the barn but they have certainly grown width wise and he hasn't had a single abscess since I switched farriers (He had one or two per month with the old farrier). 

He is 16.2 and weighs about 1300 lbs. His feet were a double zero but I think they are a 1 now.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Riley fell asleep on daddy while getting his new shoes...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He got the Osphos shot and seems to be doing much better. We've been walk trot and canter lately. I still don't go crazy riding him but he seems to be doing better. Not tripping over his feet any more and his strides aren't shortened...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Guess who placed 5th and 6th out of 15 the first time out in 2 years with minimal riding!!!!

Riley!

That's who!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Riley aced his 4-H skills test today. He is qualified for the state show!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats! 
He's beautiful :>


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's amazing to sit here and think of all the issues I've had with that crazy beast. He used to make me so sick to my stomach, just the thought of handling him at horse shows because he was so crazy obnoxious on the ground. Riding him was never the issue but handling him on the ground always bothered me at shows because he was such a flake. It's so funny to even think of the issues we had. 

Now he's my go-to guy. He's my husband horse, my let a kid groom him horse, my let the little ones ride him horse... My favorite trail horse, my Saturday afternoon no-brainer riding horse... 

From that tiny baby to that big gentle beast... Sigh...

That little mare is Beauty, his mother. She's 14.3, he's 16.1ish...

and that little baby leading baby Riley is my son... He's taller than me now. Boy do the "kids" grow fast!


----------

